# Uso del webmin

## joaking5

agradezco a inodoro peryra su ayuda respecto a el uso de el webmion para administrar un servidor gentoo sin tener que instalar una interfaz grafica, solo que tengo una duda jejje, para empezar a utilizarlo menciona que una ves instalado se ingrese a algun explorador y se teclee https://localhost:1000  mi duda es , como empezar a ultilizarlo si solo tengo una pantalla en negro, no puedo abrir ningun explorador, tal ves suene tonta mi pregunta pero agradeceria su ayuda

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>     

----------

## joaking5

gracias por la ayuda solo que cuando le envio la orden me responde que el comando no lo encuentra

----------

## gringo

quizá una pregunta tonta, pero tienes lynx instalado ?

saluetes

----------

## Coghan

Hombre, lo ideal de webmin es para poder administrar el servidor desde la misma red o desde fuera de esta llegado el caso, con un 

```
https://ipdelserver:10000
```

 desde firefox o tu navegar preferido desde cualquier pc con tu escritorio preferido debería funcionar.

¿Para que quieres acceder al webmin desde la consola o ssh?, precisamente si tienes este acceso a la máquina no necesitas webmin.

Por otro lado ten en cuenta que webmin va sobre un servidor web, ¿Tienes Apache o similar instalado y configurado?.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Hombre, lo ideal de webmin es para poder administrar el servidor desde la misma red o desde fuera de esta llegado el caso, con un 
> 
> ```
> https://ipdelserver:10000
> ```
> ...

 

Cuando emerges webmin automatico se emerge apache por ser dependencia, y quizas el uso del webmin no ha sido aclarado por el afectado. Por lo general se usa webmin para getionar el server desde fuera, es decir desde remoto (Otra maquina en red ó web). Quizas su intención es el entorno gráfico sencillo y solo mouse click  :Very Happy:  .

Si lo que deseas es un server sin gráfica y robusto, no hay nada más limpio y claro que el ssh desde la vugarius y modestus consulas  :Very Happy:  .

Mi recomendación es leer más la documentación de www.gentoo.org para cada uno de los servicios que quiere montar ya sea web, samba, nfs, correo, etc. de esta manera aprende lo esencial y el porque sucede cada cosa en su maquína, olvidando el facilismo al estilo mocosoft que ya esta demostrado no funciona como se desea y deja muchos sinsabores y malos ratos. Recuerda que mientras más cosas metas en un server más ojo tienes que dar a la administración y siempre quedan muchas pero muchas aplicaciones sin supervisar que pueden dejarte como dijo alguien por alli con las nalgas al aire  :Very Happy:  . Esa es mi humilde opinion, leer más y romper el paradigma del moco.

----------

